# Miami



## Rusty72 (Aug 8, 2021)

Bought this Miami here. And got a tank for it.
Should be a cool project.


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 8, 2021)

Has original paint. I will age the tank to match 
the paint.


----------

